# Pics of my backyard , post yours too :D



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

We are having a very wet day , which makes the grass look fantastic :wink:  so I thought I would post a pic.







Thanks for looking.
Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

YOu have a beautiful yard kitn!!! Thanks for share, it is so pretty!


----------



## mamaT (Jun 21, 2009)

Your backyard is beautiful, no way I'm posting mine at this point,  I just had a tree taken down and it is still a mess, and it's 100* here now so there is no chance I'm gonna get it straightened up soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

ROFL i just looked at the pic , my yard is really  flat as a pancake .It appears to be on quite a slant in the picture . That would be my picture taking skills at their finest  :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## TessC (Jun 21, 2009)

lol, we have no grass in our back yard. None, zilch, nada. There's a huge and very old oak tree that shades the entire back yard, a good 3/4 of the house, and a fair bit of the access alley behind the house. I love the tree for its beauty, for the shade, and for helping keep our cooling costs lower in the summer, but one of the downsides is that we have a "lawn" of oak leaves, pine needles, and dirt.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## TessC (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, I found pics. This was from when I was describing the tree to some friends:







And this is what the yard looks like:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

From the very mellow look on your dogs face I would say your yard is just perfect for that bit of sun , just enough to make your eyes squint almost shut , but still enjoyable. That is the most trees I have ever seen in an urban area. Wow, no wonder you love it there. I just love the look on the dogs face , so relaxed or did he/she just come from having a massage  :wink:


----------



## TessC (Jun 21, 2009)

That's Murphy's default state, lol, he is the epitome of canine mellowness.


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's mine - a work in progress! You can mostly see the veggie beds and the beginings of a flower border.


----------



## wonderland (Jun 22, 2009)

TessV said:
			
		

>



beautiful!!


----------



## Deda (Jun 22, 2009)

That is truly the face of content!

I don't have a back yard, I have a tennis court with a bunch of gangly skate kids, some quarter pipes and skate ramps.  :roll:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 22, 2009)

My back yeard doesn't have much as it's too hot here.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 22, 2009)

..


----------



## rubato456 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh what a quaint pink house and yard. luv it! yers is very nice kitten. very green. mine is seriously overgrown and i don't have a pix right now but i'll see about tomorrow....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

vivcarm yours is very nice as it is , it is going to absolutely  beautiful when you are done. , can you keep us updated, I love before and after pics .

Artisan , I love everything about your house and yard ..It rocks , no wonder you are so inspired to make beautiful crafts. ( I wish my winter was green and not white) 

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 23, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I know what you mean , I once stenciled some of  the fence and the deck and the high baseboards in the bedrooms  in an old house we lived in .My daughter thought I had lost my mind , I loved it I had color in the very white winter here.


----------



## Milla (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm cheating a little because these pics are from a few years ago when I cared about my yard!  The weather has been crazy here in Minnesota and everything is now out of control!





















I'm most proud of my front yard!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Your yard is beautiful Milla .The front of your house rocks , I love the look of it . 

Kitn
Mine doesn`t look like it did when I took the pics just days ago, we had a horrendous wind go through , followed by deluge of rain..


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 25, 2009)

I love how everything is so green!


----------



## Avalon (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so jealous of your beautiful yards!  I live in the middle of a city, so I have nothing more than a postage stamp.  I good news is that it doesn't take much effort to maintain it (no grass!).  The bad news is that it's not very pretty or peaceful.


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 25, 2009)

I live in a townhouse so I don't have much to work with.  This is the good side....


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks good to me Kristin!


----------



## kittywings (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm curious where Artisan Soaps lives in NZ... as I'm married to a kiwi and now he's stuck living in Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Milla (Jun 26, 2009)

Everyone's yards are so cute!  Tepee's, dogs, and flowers oh my!  I just worked on my yard today.  I felt so bad about the weeds.  Now I have a fungus taking over my plants out front.  Probably from overcrowding.  It won't kill them but it just got my basil, cilantro, and mint.   :cry:   Oh well.

Artisan, that's just a shed out back to store my yard stuff like the lawn mower and stuff.  DH and I keep thinking about having a cute cottage out back, but we really want to move to Rapid City, South Dakota in the next few years so we will wait for the next house to do that.  I'd love to have a tepee though.  Do you sleep in it?


----------

